# Bulk quart and pint plastic jars



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't help you but I'd like to try to persuade you to stay with glass. Quart and pint jars are great multipurpose jars. Not only are they recyclable but there reusable. Also keep in mind if the honey crystallizes it's easy to water bath them at a low temp to re-liquify the honey and chunks of comb honey look really cool floating in them. In our area you can get them at any of the hardware stores, kmart, walmart even at most of the grocery stores. You might think about offering a small refund if they bring back the jar or have there own. 

Good luck and try to buy American any way you decide. We need jobs over here to.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Pints are 16 oz and quarts are 32 oz. I use glass because I can buy them local but I'm very small.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a friend that went to plastic and had customers tell him that the glass felt like it was a better product,he switched back.

Just giving you a different way to look at it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

jbraun said:


> Pints are 16 oz and quarts are 32 oz. I use glass because I can buy them local but I'm very small.


Pints are 16 fluid ounces 24 ounces of honey quarts are 32 fluid Ounces 48 ounces of honey.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

angel said:


> People in my area ask for quart or pint size jars of honey. We've been buying glass jars at the dollar store but would like to switch to plastic this year and hopefully save a little cash. The problem I'm finding is that mainly I'm seeing jars in 1 lb., 2 lb, 12 oz., 16 oz., etc. I'm having trouble figuring out which ones equal out to the pint or quart sizes that people around here expect. Anyone have the same issue? Any ideas of where to get quart and pint size plastic jars in bulk?


a pint is 1.5 pounds, and quart is 3 pounds. in terms of honey 12 fluid ounces = 1 pound, 16 ounces by weight.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Deleted double post. Darn PC.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

angel said:


> People in my area ask for quart or pint size jars of honey. We've been buying glass jars at the dollar store but would like to switch to plastic this year and hopefully save a little cash. The problem I'm finding is that mainly I'm seeing jars in 1 lb., 2 lb, 12 oz., 16 oz., etc. I'm having trouble figuring out which ones equal out to the pint or quart sizes that people around here expect. Anyone have the same issue? Any ideas of where to get quart and pint size plastic jars in bulk?


In liquid there are 16 oz in a pint. A pint of honey is 24 oz. (weight)


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Alright.... so the company that I'm looking at states the following:

*"All sizes are listed in HONEY WEIGHT and not by the fluid oz."
*
and they have 1lb and 2lb

so technically I cannot buy these because they are less than the honey weight. Example, if I bought the 1lb jar and sold it as a "pint" then the customer is getting jipped .5lb of honey. 

Correct?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

If you tell the customer there the same size by weight then yes your shorting them. If you label it as 1# or 2# and adjust the price then no i think it is what it is.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

beesohappy said:


> Correct.
> 
> If you tell the customer there the same size by weight then yes your shorting them. If you label it as 1# or 2# and adjust the price then no i think it is what it is.


Thank you! 

There are some people in our area doing this and I'll let them know their measurements are wrong.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Honey is sold by weight not fluid ounces. No one is being jipped when you put the weight on the jar. Honey is denser than water, of course. True honey jars are made to reflect 8 oz is weight not volume. I use Mann Lake's plastic honey bottles in two sizes, 8 oz and 16 oz. And they come in a lot of sizes. They sell really well. 

CN-284 24 pack 1 lb (454 g) Hourglass Embossed Jars with yellow flip tops 
CN-288 12 pack 2 lb (907.18 g) Hourglass Embossed Jars with yellow flip tops

They are also available in bulk - different item number than above

.http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page93.html


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I see this post is a month old, but wanted to let op know that at Walmart you can get a case of 12 pint glass canning jars for less than dollar store. Mainstays are around $7.50 for 12, and Ball are around $8.50 for 12. Glass sells quicker than plastic, and looks nicer too in my opinion. Quart size is around $9.50 a case. Funny thing though is that the Mainstays do hold 24 oz by weight, and the Ball hold just under 23 oz. I've tried filling them up but then they leak as soon as they are warm...like when selling at a market in warm weather. Or in a warm car. They both need a little room for expanding. Also, I've seen nice sales at Ace on both size jars from time to time.


----------

